# How would you personally order your functions?



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Enoch said:


> Fi  Ne  Ni  Te  Si  Ti  Fe  Se​


Seven and a half years.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Turi said:


> Seven and a half years.


Somebody's got to do it.

Isn't it a question that could be of use to you or somebody else special?


----------

